# VirtualBox unter OpenMediaVault will nicht



## NussiBussi (8. August 2017)

Guten Abend,

als fleißiger Leser, oft Rat suchender und aktueller N00b bin ich mal wieder mit meinem Latein am Ende.

Ich habe mir aktuell ein kleinens OMV-System mit gebrauchten Teilen (Vater seih Dank) zu test-zwecken zusammen gestellt.

CPU: Intel Celeron N3150 mit 4*1,6 GHz
Ram: 16GB 1600MHz
GPU: Onboard
SSD: Samsung Evo 840 120GB

Leider bin ich unter Linux bzw OMV absoluter Anfänger.
Das System dient mir als Testsystem und zum lernen.

Mein Ziel war eine Virtuelle Maschine (z.B. Linux Mint, Ubuntu) zum testen, lernen und Erfahrung sammeln gedacht.
Leider bekomme ich es nicht hin und bekomme immer diese Fehlermeldungen angezeigt.

Was mache ich falsch bzw vergessen oder Denkfehler?

Danke im Vorraus und viele Grüße


----------



## Shutterfly (8. August 2017)

Die Fehlermeldung aus deinem zweiten Screen hast du aber gelesen und verstanden oder?

Und ganz ehrlich: Wieso installierst du nicht einfach auf deinem Rechner VirtualBox? Der Celeron ist nun nicht gerade ein Monster. Wenn der nun OMV und eine Virtualisierung realisieren muss, kommt am Ende beim Debian die Performance eines Toasters an.

Ansonsten: OMV hat auch ein gutes Forum


----------



## NussiBussi (9. August 2017)

Danke für deine Antwort @Shutterfly

Die Fehlermeldung habe ich gesehen, verstanden anscheinend nicht ganz.
Ich habe die Datei, hinter dem Link, herunterladen.
Jedoch leider nicht installiert bekommen.
Wo genau füge ich diese ein?

Ich habe auf meinem Desktop bereits "Oracle VM VirtualBox" installiert und damit herum gespielt.
Mir ist bewusst CPU des OMV-Servers nicht an die z.B. Xenon heran reicht.
Ich nutze diese Kombi um heraus zu finden, was ich bereits kann/ könnte + X.
Zuküntig möchte ich mir auf jeden Fall ein Eigenbau-NAS bauchen und eventuell auch VM´s etc darauf laufen lassen.

Ich habe gelesen und akzeptiere die Aussage, niemals ein NAS und Server auf der gleichen Hardware laufen zu lassen. (z.B. Datenverlust...)


----------

